# Well that didn’t last long; Bozoma Saint John is leaving Uber for Endeavor



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*The high-profile marketing guru will become CMO at the entertainment conglomerate*








https://www.recode.net/2018/6/11/17449978/bozoma-saint-john-depart-uber-endeavor

The high-profile executive Bozoma Saint John has left Uber for Endeavor, sources say and Uber confirms. She will become CMO there, focused on a range of creative connections between its enormous talent portfolio and big brands.

Saint John has been at Uber for almost exactly a year. At the time she was hired, she told Recode: "I know what I'm walking into. I think it's a really exciting time to tell the story well. Certainly there have been lots of things that have been swirling around [about] Uber but I'm interested in telling the story about the service and what is happening from the brand standpoint."

The move is not surprising, given the many executive changes at the ride-hailing company under newish CEO Dara Khosrowshahi. Saint John was brought in under ousted CEO Travis Kalanick by board member Arianna Huffington, but was never made head of marketing there. Instead, she was in charge of its brand efforts, after having done similar work at Apple for its Apple Music unit.

But Khosrowshahi has been actively searching for a CMO to lead those efforts. Saint John, said numerous sources, also chafed under the new leadership of COO Barney Harford, who was previously CEO of Orbitz.

In many ways, the new post is perfect, focusing on her talents at linking brands looking for glitz and heat with those able to provide it from the entertainment industry. Saint John has relationships all over in both these worlds.

Endeavor is the name of the holding company for the powerful Hollywood talent agency WME that is now run by Ari Emanuel. It also has a spate of other units in sports, fashion and live events.

One thing that Saint John's departure underscores is the now near absence of women at the very top echelons of Uber management, which - you might have heard - has had some gender issues in the past. Leadership and strategy head Frances Frei also left recently.

Along with a CMO, the company also is looking for a CFO and a head of product.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adorning a new Corporate totem pole.


Waste money on Drivers Uber !

Ever think of That !?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

She doesn't look nearly as happy, young or fresh as when they interviewed her about starting at Uber and driving pool.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Does Uber offer a golden parachute?

Cuz if they do, I'll chief operate anything they want - not like I'd have to know what I'm doing or anything.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The corporate employees kept omitting the ‘ma’ in her name when addressing her.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

It’s like executive musical chairs.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

No idea why this is news. She never did anything for this company. But that's better than doing bad things for this company as many of her predecessors have done.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> *The high-profile marketing guru will become CMO at the entertainment conglomerate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she writes a nice long blog, like Sharon Fowler did.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Saint John was brought in under ousted CEO Travis Kalanick by board member Arianna Huffington,


Huffington is on the board? I didn't know that. No wonder Uber is so screwed up.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Revisiting a June 10th, 2017 announcement of the hiring Bozoma Saint John: ''_She has been given the task of turning Uber into a brand that people love as much as apple_'' ( http://www.biznespreneur.com/apple-executive-bozoma-saint-john-public-face-uber/ ). She wasn't successful. In fairness to her, I don't think anyone could have been successful under those circumstances.

A little further into that article: ''_She said one of the most powerful parts of Uber's story was the people. As well as the drivers who are the soul of the company_''. Kudos to her for recognizing that the drivers are the soul of the company. Best of luck to you Bozoma.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SakoSays said:


> It's like executive musical chairs.


Executive Retention

Uber cant retain
Executives
Engineers
Programmers
Drivers
Or
CASH !

Corporate BULLEMIA !

Yet they Starve the Body( DRIVERS !)


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Adorning a new Corporate totem pole.


Did you mean to say a new corporate TOKEN pole? Because that's all she was obviously since the brand continued to plummet under her watch.

Ever wonder why uber is spending so much money on advertising? Its because they have no brand. Customers are leaving left and right.

The only thing they're not losing is surfeit of drivers. Yes, they're not the same drivers but uber doesn't care.

What uber doesn't understand is the fact that the drivers ARE the brand. And when 90% of the drivers hate uber, the brand will suffer.

RIP bozo. P.s. i wouldn't put uber on your resume when you hop to your next one year assignment.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Executive Retention
> 
> Uber cant retain
> Executives
> ...


Just how the ones set to profit on the IPO like.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

just_me said:


> She wasn't successful. In fairness to her, I don't think anyone could have been successful under those circumstances.


She took a job on a sinking ship

That was on fire

in a hurricane

and covered in pirates

who had the plague

The only mistake she made was agreeing to come work for uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

just_me said:


> Revisiting a June 10th, 2017 announcement of the hiring Bozoma Saint John: ''_She has been given the task of turning Uber into a brand that people love as much as apple_'' ( http://www.biznespreneur.com/apple-executive-bozoma-saint-john-public-face-uber/ ). She wasn't successful. In fairness to her, I don't think anyone could have been successful under those circumstances.
> 
> A little further into that article: ''_She said one of the most powerful parts of Uber's story was the people. As well as the drivers who are the soul of the company_''. Kudos to her for recognizing that the drivers are the soul of the company. Best of luck to you Bozoma.


NOBODY can turn Uber into Apple!!


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> *The high-profile marketing guru will become CMO at the entertainment conglomerate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody listened to her....so.... how could she have been successful. They probably gave her a folder, work half-done, and said 'fix it'. Scapegoating is a useful tool for tools.
Did Uber ask anyone to 'tell your story'?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is what is interesting...but, first, I must say LMFAO at some of the above. OMG. Now, the interesting...Uber could take say, seven of the smart azz posters on this site that have, say 5,000+ rides...and they could turn Uber profitable, at much lower executive pay.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh well, another one bites the dust.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *The high-profile marketing guru will become CMO at the entertainment conglomerate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop crying


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber has about a million drivers. 1/4 of us are Uber-worn, and happy to tell the truth to the people who matter most - the pax. She (and her predecessors) are fighting a losing battle against hundreds of thousands of disgruntled drivers, who put the message out hundreds of thousands of times every single day. She didn't stand a chance.

Until Uber gets SDC or fixes the pay issue, it won't get better for them. Dara knows this, but doesn't want to spend the money until after the IPO.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Oh well, another one bites the dust.





Clothahump said:


> Huffington is on the board? I didn't know that. No wonder Uber is so screwed up.


Huffington has been manipulating more " "Strings" than a Rabid Squirrel Trapped in a Grand Piano !

Who do you think " Arranged" the Exit of Travis ?


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Too much bitterness in this thread. Negative people lead negative lives.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Guess she couldn't change the culture that TK created.

Quotes from last year:

“I want white men to look around in their office and say, ‘Oh look, there’s a lot of white men here. Let’s change this,'” Saint John said at the SXSW festival on Sunday.

Saint John said the onus should not be on people of color to improve diversity at work: “Why do I — as the black woman — have to fix that? There’s 50 of you, there’s one of me. Ya’ll fix it. … Everybody else needs to make the noise — I want white men to make the noise.”


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber has about a million drivers. 1/4 of us are Uber-worn, and happy to tell the truth to the people who matter most - the pax. She (and her predecessors) are fighting a losing battle against hundreds of thousands of disgruntled drivers, who put the message out hundreds of thousands of times every single day. She didn't stand a chance.
> 
> Until Uber gets SDC or fixes the pay issue, it won't get better for them. Dara knows this, but doesn't want to spend the money until after the IPO.


I agree, it will take the IPO with all the new shareholders to say WTF, this PR problem will only be corrected when the people who actually interact with the customers don't despise their "partners".


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> She took a job on a sinking ship
> 
> That was on fire
> 
> ...


Don't forget scurvy.... 
worthless or contemptible.
"that was a scurvy trick"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Uber has about a million drivers. 1/4 of us are Uber-worn, and happy to tell the truth to the people who matter most - the pax. She (and her predecessors) are fighting a losing battle against hundreds of thousands of disgruntled drivers, who put the message out hundreds of thousands of times every single day. She didn't stand a chance.
> 
> Until Uber gets SDC or fixes the pay issue, it won't get better for them. Dara knows this, but doesn't want to spend the money until after the IPO.


I give it.. 2 weeks...

14 days after the IPO we will know if uber can EVER succeed. (as apposed to borrow and bleed money)

If everyone who is running the company puts in their 2 weeks right after the IPO we will know that uber was just a giant scam.

If they just all disappear in the middle of the night.. we will know sooner than 14 days.

However if they rally and start looking at turning a profit and treating their employees better.. uber could (not will) succeed.

I have 2 theories about uber. Either they are evil beyond imangining, or they are just too stupid to know what's going on.

As more and more stories of misdeeds come to the public... My feeling is the evil.

Running with your money after the IPO?

That sounds like the end game to me. Uber has had a harder and harder time borrowing money.

Is they end near?

What they do after the IPO will reveal it all.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

They is the man and everyone know it. Uber is trying to be hip on da streetz. We all know we can't Uber with our dog in the car, and most drivers are not using Uber to subsidize their true calling to join the circus or groom animals. I cringe for them when I see the propaganda.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

njn said:


> Quotes from last year:
> 
> "I want white men to look around in their office and say, 'Oh look, there's a lot of white men here. Let's change this,'" Saint John said at the SXSW festival on Sunday.


It seems that the snowflakes fall into two basic categories:

1) The ones who say that recruiters should not take race into account when hiring. Yet the first thing they do is count the numbers of each race in their offices, like Bozo did above.

2) The affirmative actioners who place someone's race above their ability in the importance ranking. In order to correct a perceived problem of placing someone's race above their ability in the importance ranking.

Two different types of hypocrisy - the choice is yours!

One thing that the snowflakes have never proved is any link between greater propotions of white males than minorities in professional jobs and racism. Young black males are overrepresented in pro basketball compared with the general population. I am a middle aged white man. My chance of getting selected for the local pro team is zero. It's not due to racism.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

They pretend to not to know the answer and only make a show of their "efforts". Its the money stupid. The underrepresented employees are the drivers. They are not even acknowledged as employees. They are not partners either. There is a billion dollar difference between them.

part·ner
ˈpärtnər/
_noun_

1.
a person who takes part in an undertaking with another or others, especially in a business or company with shared risks and profits.
synonyms: colleague, associate, coworker, fellow worker, collaborator, comrade, teammate;
_archaic_compeer
"business partners"
That is why the photo ops and showcases are cringeworthy. It has nothing to do with black women or lgbtq as some of you jerks have latched upon. That is just a distraction. A show. They could take great drivers and bring them into a corporate position. (And not just to be a fall guy like the other executives that come and go). How are drivers different from any other underrepresented group? Seeing one of your fellow drivers chosen by the claw gives hope for those who can't juggle or give psychic readings while driving. We've been reduced to court jesters hoping to be tossed an apple. In normal careers there is a ladder to inspire greater achievement. That is old school bra.

It is the relationship with the driver that can make the company great.


----------

